

“Secrets and Lies” Nine Years Later - skinnyarms
http://joezack.com/2013/07/14/secrets-and-lies-nine-years-later/

======
MaysonL
Even more impressive: originally published in 2000...

~~~
skinnyarms
Oh man, that's embarrassing!

I should have checked the copywrite, Amazon shows the "publication date" as
2004. If I'm reading it right the intro and 1st chapter were added in 2004.

~~~
delinka
nit: copyright. Very big difference.

~~~
skinnyarms
Dah! Thanks.

